# Thinking of a tool vest or apron.



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Strublemaker.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Have you thought about a Fatmax vest? Probably give you an idea without killing a budget.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> Have you thought about a Fatmax vest? Probably give you an idea without killing a budget.


I can't seem to find one in the US. All vendors I find are in the UK.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I can't seem to find one in the US. All vendors I find are in the UK.


Here it is:whistling http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=Fatmax+vest&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

My trim guy wears one and he loves it, holds all he needs and doesnt move around like bags do.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

im considering picking one up for the hardwood jobs i pick up.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here it is:whistling http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=Fatmax+vest&IndexArea=product_en&fsb=y


I saw that but................


Stanley FatMax Xtreme Tool Vest(China (Mainland))
Stanley FatMax Xtreme Tool Vest
Stanley FatMax Xtreme Tool Vest
Product type:Vest
Materials:100% virgin wool
Made by ChaoPeng...
Product type: Vest	
*Min. Order: 1500 Pieces*
FOB Price: US $8-30 / Piece


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

1 a day for the next 4 years


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i bought one about 5 or 6 months ago its called blackrock , but i have not worn it yet but i will this week i think


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

you can always order one from Canada :: clap ::


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> you can always order one from Canada :: clap ::


Are you kidding me?:laughing:

I opened my mouth before I saw the bite when I offered one of my framing nailers to Nick. After I saw the shipping I could have just bought him a new one from a Canadian supplier and had him pick it up. :no:Ridiculous........


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I saw that but................
> 
> 
> Stanley FatMax Xtreme Tool Vest(China (Mainland))
> ...


When the pallet comes in I'll take one:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> *Min. Order: 1500 Pieces*
> FOB Price: US $8-30 / Piece


Try them all and sell the ones you don't like....


----------



## kwill151 (Dec 6, 2009)

carhart makes a nice apron/pouch thats good for finish work on amazon


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I've over analyzed the whole tool vest, tool bag, tool pants thing and obviously we all have different preferences but I can share my findings.

I have the oxy tool chest with the tool bags that clip on and off, I feel it's their "best" tool vest for a few reasons: first of all the bags clip off to make it simply a tool vest. Secondly once the bags are off it has a lot of useful slots and tool holders not just a few pouches sewn onto it. There is a tape pocket, there are two hammer holders attached (not just clipped on which I figured would move around too much). There are spots for a knife, pencils, pens, nail sets and a bunch more for real tools like pliers, catspaw, flatbars etc. 

There are a couple pockets where a speed square can slide in but they aren't as designed for that as one of the other oxy vests linked above and can fall out when you bend forward. I am 6'5" with wide shoulders and the shoulder straps spread out and the neck part rubs up my neck. The material is very robust which is great but it's so thick, heavy, and hot. Although the bags are well made and designed I can't stand wearing them but that may be my personal pref.

Essentially I wish I could wear a skillers/bjornklader/blaklader/ vest but have useful tool holders like the oxy on it not just five or so pockets with flaps on it which I can't really see what would be good for. The Euro vest look so much more comfortable- just a well made vest, some with mesh backs to make them even less hot.

It is so nice to lose the bulky tool belt and have tools at hand but the truth is I rarely even wear the tool vest anymore. I wear skillers pants now and they hold the tools I need 90% of time. 

Honestly I don't think id wear carhartts and a tool belt if you paid me another $20 a day...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I wear Dickies shorts all year round. I really like them but when I add too much tools i become a plumber:whistling. No offense my aquatic supply assembling tradesmen.:laughing:

Getting even the least bit warm, er uh warmer ( I am in AZ after all), is not an option. I understand that is inevitable but I really don't like the heat. So I might have to really think about that if the time comes to purchase the Oxy.

I saw this but still is a bit more than I am wanting to spend on this at this time. I wish it had at least one big pocket but who knows maybe I really don't need a big pocket.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

if i saw you wearing shorts and that vest loaded up like that, i'd probably point and laugh....


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got this one before they came out with the self healing pockets. It's lasted three years for $40.
http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/Ballistic-Apron-Self-Healing-7p2454.htm


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

world llc said:


> if i saw you wearing shorts and that vest loaded up like that, i'd probably point and laugh....


You don't need either to point and laugh at.......:tt2::boxing:

I imagine it would be no fashion statement to see me like that.:laughing:
I am all about function though.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I saw this but still is a bit more than I am wanting to spend on this at this time. I wish it had at least one big pocket but who knows maybe I really don't need a big pocket.


Looks kinda kinky. :blink:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Regular Utilitarian Clothing...

"Blackhawk".

Best made and thought out Clothing.

http://www.blackhawk.com/catalog/Outerwear,31.htm


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

world llc said:


> if i saw you wearing shorts and that vest loaded up like that, i'd probably point and laugh....


I'd laugh if I saw you with a g-string and vest:laughing:
But I wear shorts year round:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Regular Utilitarian Clothing...
> 
> "Blackhawk".
> 
> ...


ooo commando style:thumbup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Crap! I give up.

I have looked a ton and always find something wrong with a vest or apron. 

This is where living in a small city really sucks. This particular purchase I have decided to hold off on until I can physically sample the vest. I can see that I would not allow myself to by a cheap vest and if I am going to throw the green stuff at it I want to make sure.

Thanks guys!


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

Why not just use a single pouch so you can move it around yourself if needed?

I have a couple different setups that I utilize but to be honest I only use my vest in the fall spring or winter not a fan of it in the summer. 

I do have many pairs of the work pocket pants and do use them here and there but I do like being able to take off my belt when needed. 

Recently I have been using my 11 pocket suede apron again for all my trim and pretty much everything but framing. It's not perfect but nothing is. I do have a single 10 pocket pouch that I use for certain tasks but still not sold on it to replace the apron.

For some of my interior work I wind up using my small open top tool bag. It's got everything I need for dealing with most interior little punch list stuff. If all about how much room I have is what i wind up using.


----------



## maff (Jun 25, 2016)

Make this!


----------

